# Movie Night



## Smokin' U (Jun 4, 2006)

"Dukes of Hazzard" sucked but dinner was good.

Rotis Chicken with Ginger-Soy baste.





Redskin Potatoes and Aspargus (marinated in Italian dressing)





Time to eat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Kinda looked good ~ Got bigger pics?


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Kinda looked good ~ Got bigger pics?



Here you go.  But not too big.


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3c8t5hv9]Kinda looked good ~ Got bigger pics?



Here you go.  But not too big.



[/quote:3c8t5hv9]
Much better.  Looks good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":25gwezaa]Kinda looked good ~ Got bigger pics?



Here you go.  But not too big.



[/quote:25gwezaa]
Aaahhhhhh ~ Much better!  =D>  =D>  =P~


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice side-burner!!   :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 4, 2006)

You're right!  I am almost always only using the smoker or the kettle.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice cook Smokin! What did you put on the bird?


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

You didn't really have high hopes for "Dukes of Hazzard" did you?


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice cook Smokin! What did you put on the bird?



Soy Sauce, Ginger, Garlic, Onion Powder, Cayenne, Honey, a little OJ.



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> You didn't really have high hopes for "Dukes of Hazzard" did you?



Other then Jessica and the Komatsu equipment in the opening scenes; not really.  I grew up watching a different Dukes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> "Dukes of Hazzard" sucked but dinner was good.
> 
> Rotis Chicken with Ginger-Soy baste.



The dorm room scene was the best part!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> You didn't really have high hopes for "Dukes of Hazzard" did you?


At least they didn't keep saying... 





> "ABTeeeeeee's, or Atomic Buffalo Turds as we like to call em".


in that movie. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because their writers weren't that good.


----------

